

Ask YC: Why does Paul Graham use the Yahoo favicon? - aitoehigie

Whenever i go to www.paulgraham.com, I notice that the site uses a favicon that is extremely similar to the Yahoo logo, (i.e. Y!). It even uses the same color and font. Can this be linked to PG once working in Yahoo or does it just stand for YCombinator? I am really curious, any hints?
======
tzury
Paulgraham IP Search ARIN WHOIS for: 68.142.205.137

OrgName: Inktomi Corporation OrgID: INKT Address: 701 First Ave City:
Sunnyvale StateProv: CA PostalCode: 94089 Country: US

NetRange: 68.142.192.0 - 68.142.255.255 CIDR: 68.142.192.0/18 NetName:
INKTOMI-BLK-4 NetHandle: NET-68-142-192-0-1 Parent: NET-68-0-0-0-0 NetType:
Direct Allocation NameServer: NS1.YAHOO.COM NameServer: NS2.YAHOO.COM
NameServer: NS3.YAHOO.COM NameServer: NS4.YAHOO.COM NameServer: NS5.YAHOO.COM
Comment: RegDate: 2004-03-24 Updated: 2005-08-26

RAbuseHandle: NETWO857-ARIN RAbuseName: Network Abuse RAbusePhone:
+1-408-349-3300 RAbuseEmail: network-abuse@cc.yahoo-inc.com

OrgAbuseHandle: NETWO857-ARIN OrgAbuseName: Network Abuse OrgAbusePhone:
+1-408-349-3300 OrgAbuseEmail: network-abuse@cc.yahoo-inc.com

OrgTechHandle: NA258-ARIN OrgTechName: Netblock Admin OrgTechPhone:
+1-408-349-3300 OrgTechEmail: jluster@yahoo-inc.com

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2008-06-15 19:10 # Enter ? for additional
hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.

------
jeroen
It _is_ the Yahoo! logo. paulgraham.com still runs on Viaweb, which is now
Yahoo Store, which is probably where the favicon comes from.

~~~
aitoehigie
What source are you quoting? are you really sure?

~~~
almost
I remember pg saying in a comment or article somewhere that his site was one
of the few remaining sites still running on the old viaweb system (presumably
the one written in lisp).

~~~
parenthesis
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=55451>

~~~
vlad
According to a more recent post, Yahoo! forced Paul to move to the C++ version
in the Fall; he experienced some side effects, from what I remember reading.

~~~
parenthesis
Yes, here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=180391>

------
etal
I was surprised to read PG's mention that he was affected by Yahoo's C++/Perl
rewrite of Yahoo Store (someone else has supplied the link).

The dog food to eat now is Arc, not Yahoo Store, isn't it? Wouldn't it have
been more fun to just rewrite the original Common Lisp portion in Arc and host
it himself, similar to how he's operating Hacker News? Or is Yahoo's promise
of stability/uptime more valuable than having another anvil for hammering out
Arc on?

------
petercooper
He doesn't anymore.. :)

------
rob
Because YCombinator was acquired by Yahoo!

Or, probably because Yahoo Store maps /favicon.ico to its hosted sites.
Examples:

<http://store.triodestore.com/>

<http://infowars-shop.stores.yahoo.net/>

<http://www.pennwellbooks.com/>

<http://greenearthofficesupply.stores.yahoo.net/>

